# Creighton Parker



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Just heard he passed away today. He was one hell of a fisherman. RIP


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Forum folks knew him as Rag Tag on here. If you never met him, you missed a helluva guy.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

You're right Joe. He was a good guy. He could catch a 60# mercury mackeral in Bayou Texar!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow,sad to hear..I remember talking to him a few times over the phone, and I think I met him once..


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

how sad, does anyone know what happened?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished against him a few times in some of the king tournaments. X2 on what happened? Had to be in his 30s.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Creighton was a good kid and a helluva fisherman. He was more helpful to new folks on the fishing circuit than just about anyone I've met. He won the 01 Yamaha Pro Tour Championship when he was @20 years old...fair winds and following seas Rag Tag...hope you find peace. Prayer sent for Julie and family.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this.he was really a good guy that would help anyone trying to fish the SKA. My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I sure hope you heard wrong, Creighton is one of those guys that everyone wants to be. He has led a great life, and was always willing to help fellow fisherman out. I had the pleasure of him taking me out to prefish the Outcast king tourney several years ago on his Contender and I learned more in that one trip than any since. I sure hope your mistaken, someone please confirm and post. Prayers sent for a great man.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

A very good guy with heart too big for his frame. He was always helpful, encouraging and supportive. Very wise beyond his years when it came to fishing. He will be missed. Tight lines Creighton.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

R.I.P Creighton/Rag-Tag


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

he also took me to prefish a tournament with him.... very nice guy and taught me a lot...R.I.P Creighton


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Go catch some 60's!!!!!!!!
Thanx for the memories!!!!!


George


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

The world is missing one heck of a king fisherman.. as others have noted he could talk your ear off about details, techniques ... rip Crerighton.. 

rich


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

R.I.P Creighton


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. RIP man.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent out for his family. It's a sad day for sure. All that knew Creighton will tell you that he had a heart of gold and was always willing to offer help and advise. He was way too young to be leaving us so early. Tight lines Rag Tag.


----------



## bardi072 (Mar 2, 2011)

how did he die?? I worked with him a few years ago.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Please someone pass some updates on this, how did Creighton die? He will be sorely missed, to be honest I'm kinda surprised by the lack of alot of folks posting about this, I know a lot of us knew him, I saw him around town and at outcast every now and then, surely someone has some details, when is the funeral?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I heard it was unexpected, he passed in his sleep.


----------



## Soundside Herbie (Mar 3, 2011)

*Creighton Parker (RAG-TAG) Memorial Service and Fund*

The memorial service for Creighton Parker will be held at 4:00 PM, Monday, March 7, 2011 at First Presbyterian Church. In lieu of flowers, donations may be made to the RAG-TAG/Creighton Parker Memorial Fund Trust (4771 Bayou Blvd. #135, Pensacola, FL 32503-1906) which will be used to fund a substantial prize to the youngest angler to weigh a legal king mackerel in a local fishing tournament. This memorial prize will be perpetuated by his family. Creighton was a legend who will be greatly missed.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Herbie for the info, prayers sent.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/pensacolanewsjournal/obituary.aspx?n=creighton-parker&pid=149082412


----------



## Cape Horn (Jul 23, 2008)

Very sad news. Prayers to his family and friends.


----------

